# Utility wagon



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

I am building a utility cart and I need stake pockets for 2x2. Does anyone know where to find them. I would also like to put a steel plate underneath to support the 2x2 to make the racks removable.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have any photos of your build thus far? I'm just wondering if you're welding it up or building it out of wood?


----------



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

I welded the frame. The wagon has been completed


----------

